# Do you use a HW-Drum Machine/s ?



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2022)

Hi,

Do you use a HW-Drum Machine in your studio for creating Beat/Rhythm tracks in your music production, be it electronic, hybrid, or any other type of genre. I'm just curious.

I don't have/use a HW Drum Machine in my studio, but have been thinking about getting one to have some more fun, and get creative with creating drum/rhythm tracks more hands-on approach, and having fun using a beat box. I'm looking into a few models, but have not made up my mind yet.

It would be very interesting to read your feedback on this topic.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

I bought the Roland TR-8 when it was just released back in 2015. I added a TR-6S last year as a slave to the TR-8.

I have periods when I just want to jam with my hardware and keep the computer off. It's those times I use the drummachines. Also to get some inspiration for rhythm as you can get something going fast. 

I usually don't record them.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 12, 2022)

Does using a eDrum kit count? Coming from a drumming background I prefer playing a rhythm part over trying to program a rhythmical sequence. Even if I’m using a physical drum machine or something like Maschine I still prefer playing a pattern in real time. I have had numerous drum machines,pad devices and eDrum kits over the last 38 yeasts and I still prefer the physicality of actually playing my rhythm lines.


----------



## dannthr (Oct 12, 2022)

I separate them out. I have drum synthesizers and I have pattern editors.


----------



## styphonthal (Oct 12, 2022)

I've used Maschine which is kind of a HW drum machine. 
I also have the rhythm wolf because I am masochistic.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 12, 2022)

Not usually. 

However, I did buy an LXR-02 just before taking a music break. I also have a Digitone.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm torn between just using my Presonus ATOM Pads to trigger Software Drums VSTs/Samples, i.e. Impact XT, or other third party Drum VSTs. and forget about using a dedicated HW-Drum Machine, like one of the Electrons, or Roland units, ..etc. I just feel they will add another layer of complication to my more streamlined workflow of producing in the DAW, and using a Controller like the ATOM.

Although, it is tempting to have a dedicated drum machine to jam, and have fun making beats, but I'm not sure I will enjoy dealing with the added layer of complexity, and remembering a whole bunch of button pressing combinations, menus, ... bla bla bla. Plus most of them have limitations, or omit important features, ..etc.


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 12, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm torn between just using my Presonus ATOM Pads to trigger Software Drums VSTs/Samples, i.e. Impact XT, or other third party Drum VSTs. and forget about using a dedicated HW-Drum Machine...


I'm not torn. HW Pads > VI Drums


----------



## Cyberic (Oct 12, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you use a HW-Drum Machine in your studio for creating Beat/Rhythm tracks in your music production, be it electronic, hybrid, or any other type of genre.


Yes, I do. A machine with bass, one that has bass guitar and acoustic upright bass.

When creating a rock track with live guitar the combination has the effect of a power trio with other musicians playing. With jazz using live organ, piano or other keyboard it forms a performing jazz trio.


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 12, 2022)

I still have my old Alesis HR-16 that I bought when it was first released. I originally used it to program beats in my small MIDI setup back in the early 90s, but once I got into DAWs and virtual instruments, it became obsolete in terms of recording. However, I still occasionally pull it out during acoustic jams with my guitar-playing buddies, just so we can have a backbeat.


----------



## HCMarkus (Oct 12, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> I still have my old Alesis HR-16 that I bought when it was first released. I originally used it to program beats in my small MIDI setup back in the early 90s, but once I got into DAWs and virtual instruments, it became obsolete in terms of recording. However, I still occasionally pull it out during acoustic jams with my guitar-playing buddies, just so we can have a backbeat.


Mine has sat in the closet since I stopped doing trio casuals with my wife and a sax player. But the old A-Fill-B-Fill-etc foot switch thing is definitely a lot of fun for jams!


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 12, 2022)

Analog Rtym Mk2 here. The Elektron stuff (aside from the Octatrack) has great DAW integration.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Analog Rtym Mk2 here. The Elektron stuff (aside from the Octatrack) has great DAW integration.


Hi @Zanshin,

This is the unit I'm focused on, and close to purchasing. I did a bit of research the past few days on my options, and I came to the conclusion that the Electron Rytm MK2 is the most suitable unit for me, and it will be my only HW-Drum Machine in the Studio. It offers a lot of sound sculpting the drum sounds, sampling, and looks great, plus I read it is very well manufactured, a solid built machine. 

I had a Maschine MK3, never liked the workflow, or the unit itself. 

Thanks for the feedback. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm torn between just using my Presonus ATOM Pads to trigger Software Drums VSTs/Samples, i.e. Impact XT, or other third party Drum VSTs. and forget about using a dedicated HW-Drum Machine, like one of the Electrons, or Roland units, ..etc. I just feel they will add another layer of complication to my more streamlined workflow of producing in the DAW, and using a Controller like the ATOM.
> 
> Although, it is tempting to have a dedicated drum machine to jam, and have fun making beats, but I'm not sure I will enjoy dealing with the added layer of complexity, and remembering a whole bunch of button pressing combinations, menus, ... bla bla bla. Plus most of them have limitations, or omit important features, ..etc.


Although I have and like them, it's hard to escape the x0x sound with the TR-8 and TR-6S. It's the sample playback on the TR-6S that changes that a bit, but it has limited channels. The TR-8S had a FM engine, but don't know how deep it goes.

If you want to create your own drum sound, I'd look at a drum synth like the Elektron Rytm.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> If you want to create your own drum sound, I'd look at a drum synth like the Elektron Rytm.


Thanks. 

Yes, The Electron Rytm MK2 is the one I'm mostly gravitating towards, It's on the pricy side, and I'm still doing some research on it, it will be my one, and only Drum Machine if I decide to buy one, so I want to be quite certain that it will allow me to produce some cool, and interesting, animated rhythm tracks, while having fun doing so, workflow is also super important for me.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 12, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> workflow is also super important for me.


As it should. Workflow isn't Roland's strong suite.


----------



## wxyz (Oct 13, 2022)

Cyclone TT-78


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 13, 2022)

Not to try and dissuade you, but you can get a Digitone or Syntakt + an LXR-02 for a bit less money, or spend just a bit more than the Rytm and get a far more interesting (to me) and unique drum machine in the Perkons.

But if the Rytm bekons, try it!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 13, 2022)

Nord Drum 3p (with vst editor) layered with other various non-fancy hw synths


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Not to try and dissuade you, but you can get a Digitone or Syntakt + an LXR-02 for a bit less money, or spend just a bit more than the Rytm and get a far more interesting (to me) and unique drum machine in the Perkons.
> 
> But if the Rytm bekons, try it!


Hi @vitocorleone123 ,

Thanks for the recommendation. 

I just want to have one drum machine in my studio, I don't want to learn/use two of them, too much for my brain right now, and I feel like knowing, and utilizing one powerful, flexible, and well integrated drum machine with my DAW is my main objective. 

I don't even know about the LXR-02, but I will check it out. 

So far the Electron Analog Rytm MK2 is hard to beat for my needs. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dannthr (Oct 13, 2022)

From what I've seen, the Rytm is basically a full on DAW. Every function is super deep with heavy page-diving. @teomi showed me his Mk1 once and I was pretty impressed, especially since it has analog filters, etc. I've also seen a whole live concert performance done on just a Rytm.

I think this is a personality thing, but I tend to lean toward dumb gear that has little to no page-diving where what I see on the dials and sliders is what I get--especially composition tools. I would rather a bunch of simple pattern editors combine to create complexity than to have one complicated tool to do a bunch of simple things.

My feeling is the Rytm will give you what you put into it, if you don't learn much about it, you won't get much out of it; if you decide to go deep and learn it through and through, you'll be able to do a whole lot.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2022)

dannthr said:


> From what I've seen, the Rytm is basically a full on DAW. Every function is super deep with heavy page-diving. @teomi showed me his Mk1 once and I was pretty impressed, especially since it has analog filters, etc. I've also seen a whole live concert performance done on just a Rytm.
> 
> I think this is a personality thing, but I tend to lean toward dumb gear that has little to no page-diving where what I see on the dials and sliders is what I get--especially composition tools. I would rather a bunch of simple pattern editors combine to create complexity than to have one complicated tool to do a bunch of simple things.
> 
> My feeling is the Rytm will give you what you put into it, if you don't learn much about it, you won't get much out of it; if you decide to go deep and learn it through and through, you'll be able to do a whole lot.


Yes, I agree. That's why I only want to get one drum machine. 

Which other drum machine would you recommend that will compete with the Electron Analog Rytm MK2, and be less deep to learn/use ? 

Thanks


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 13, 2022)

dannthr said:


> My feeling is the Rytm will give you what you put into it, if you don't learn much about it, you won't get much out of it; if you decide to go deep and learn it through and through, you'll be able to do a whole lot.


I don't disagree, although I will say the Rytm is probably the easiest to grok out of the Elektron machines. The Digitakt might be easier. The Octatrack is probably the most deep. I would also say the Rytm is easy to get started with, but lots of depth. The VST helps editing instruments and kits very fast. Editing patterns on the box itself is very fast.

The sample playback path is fantastic, bit reduction for that old school vibe and then into a fully analog path with resonant multimode filter, drive, etc. It's sooooo good. You can layer whatever analog generator is available on that channel too. I.e. a trashy sampled kick reinforced with 808 styled goodness. Of course then there are the master effects, but also the master analog drive and compressor which is a great glue compressor.

Yeah you can do a whole track, even a whole set on just the one box, as long as you play to it's strengths and limitations. It's easy to load in a pad sample, use that on one track, another can be a bass synth, etc.

If anyone picks one up, I'd say after you get the basics, learn sample chains. You can make a sample with 120 (or less) samples in a single file. So, for example, I have all the Heavyocity DM-307 kits as chains as well as most of the Samples from Mars stuff too.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @vitocorleone123 ,
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> ...


Makes sense.

The LXR-02 is decidedly digital, not analog. Check out the Perkons HD 01 for analog.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> If anyone picks one up, I'd say after you get the basics, learn sample chains. You can make a sample with 120 (or less) samples in a single file. So, for example, I have all the Heavyocity DM-307 kits as chains as well as most of the Samples from Mars stuff too.


Thanks for the tip. I don't have a clue what they mean by 'Sample Chains', but will have to look it up in the manual, or check some videos about it. 

Q. With regards to getting a beat/groove going, is it super easy, i.e. create a basic 4 bar beat, then add or subtract to it via copying it to another pattern, and modifying, ...etc. etc. What is the general workflow for building a song. If you know of a good YT video that shows this part of the workflow it would be very helpful.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the tip. I don't have a clue what they mean by 'Sample Chains', but will have to look it up in the manual, or check some videos about it.
> 
> Q. With regards to getting a beat/groove going, is it super easy, i.e. create a basic 4 bar beat, then add or subtract to it via copying it to another pattern, and modifying, ...etc. etc. What is the general workflow for building a song. If you know of a good YT video that shows this part of the workflow it would be very helpful.


You've watched the loopop vid? Yeah it's pretty easy to do that kind of stuff.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2022)

Hi folks, 

OK, I decided to go ahead, and order an Electron Analog Rytm MK2 . I should be receiving it by the end of next week. I'm super excited about adding this drum machine to my studio. It will be the one and only drum machine I will use for years to come.





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Kslovelace (Oct 14, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm torn between just using my Presonus ATOM Pads to trigger Software Drums VSTs/Samples, i.e. Impact XT, or other third party Drum VSTs. and forget about using a dedicated HW-Drum Machine, like one of the Electrons, or Roland units, ..etc. I just feel they will add another layer of complication to my more streamlined workflow of producing in the DAW, and using a Controller like the ATOM.
> 
> Although, it is tempting to have a dedicated drum machine to jam, and have fun making beats, but I'm not sure I will enjoy dealing with the added layer of complexity, and remembering a whole bunch of button pressing combinations, menus, ... bla bla bla. Plus most of them have limitations, or omit important features, ..etc.


Hardware can be at times a blessing and others a curse. 

All my hardware had been relegated to a corner of the studio which is my tinker station. I record a bunch of loops, rhythms, pulses, arps, and on shots on my octatrack from the modular and an assortment of drum machines. Then bring them over to the computer and throw in an ever expanding personal sample library so that when I am ready to compose I have thousands of little snippets to play with. 

This after years of trying to get hardware into my workflow. It can be great because it’s hands on and fun/ can get you interesting and unintended results quickly. But in the middle of a composition can kill your idea if you have to stop to troubleshoot why the sync is off half a beat or what input it’s connected to, or you name it. 

The electron boxes analog rytm/4/ newer digi series can be a godsend here with overbrodge because they can fit into hardware only jams but also can be used like any regular plugin in the daw.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2022)

Kslovelace said:


> Hardware can be at times a blessing and others a curse.
> 
> All my hardware had been relegated to a corner of the studio which is my tinker station. I record a bunch of loops, rhythms, pulses, arps, and on shots on my octatrack from the modular and an assortment of drum machines. Then bring them over to the computer and throw in an ever expanding personal sample library so that when I am ready to compose I have thousands of little snippets to play with.
> 
> ...


Hi @Kslovelace 

Thanks for the interesting, and helpful insight, and feedback. 

Yes, having HW-Synths has been a great part of my studio work experience, the missing piece of the puzzle was a very good HW-Drum Machine. That's why I decided to add the Electron Analog Rytm MK2. I think I will enjoy it, and it will allow me to get some interesting beats/grooves going without having to click the mouse.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Kslovelace (Oct 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Kslovelace
> 
> Thanks for the interesting, and helpful insight, and feedback.
> 
> ...


It is an outstanding machine. Probably one of if not the best machine out there. It’s the perfect balance between easy to get good sound straight away and ability to do a little deep diving to do things no other machine can. Then with the overbridge no hassle with getting a tight clock with your DAW as it is sample accurate and provides ability to edit on screen of you like or continue to just use the hardware control if turning knobs suits you better. 

These days it really is the only drum machine I have always on and routed. The other 8 boxes I have sit on a shelf waiting for those moments I need a very specific sound or am looking for a little nostalgia. 

Excited for you! Have a blast!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2022)

Kslovelace said:


> It is an outstanding machine. Probably one of if not the best machine out there. It’s the perfect balance between easy to get good sound straight away and ability to do a little deep diving to do things no other machine can. Then with the overbridge no hassle with getting a tight clock with your DAW as it is sample accurate and provides ability to edit on screen of you like or continue to just use the hardware control if turning knobs suits you better.
> 
> These days it really is the only drum machine I have always on and routed. The other 8 boxes I have sit on a shelf waiting for those moments I need a very specific sound or am looking for a little nostalgia.
> 
> Excited for you! Have a blast!


Hi @Kslovelace ,

Thank You Very Much. I'm super excited about this addition to my studio.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 15, 2022)

I bought a TR-6S for giggles for my birthday a while back. 

It was about £ 280.00 and for what it offers I find it an absolute steal. It's small, runs off batteries, and I can chuck into bag with a set of headphones, and I'm set.

It's fully ACB and has Roland's back catalogue of all the old classics, but also a recent update added new FX, FM drums and samples can be put on a memory card. There's an editor too, as due to its size it can be a bit of menu diver..... 

If I wanted a top end studio unit, then there's a lot more to consider, but as a fun bit of kit to carry about, I don't think it has much competition.

Enjoy your new acquisition. It looks very nice....


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> I bought a TR-6S for giggles for my birthday a while back.
> 
> It was about £ 280.00 and for what it offers I find it an absolute steal. It's small, runs off batteries, and I can chuck into bag with a set of headphones, and I'm set.
> 
> ...


Hi @Michael Antrum ,

Thanks. 

I was considering the Roland TR-8S as a possibility, It's also quite a nice sounding drum machine, but I think the Electron Analog Rytm MK2 is on another level when it comes to features, sounds, interfacing, integration, .. ..etc

I'm also a Roland Cloud subscriber, so I can use their Roland Virtual TR Drum machines, and much more, triggering them via my Drum Pads (Presonus ATOM), I guess I could also use the RYTM MK2 Pads to trigger virtual Drum VSTs once I get it. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Michael Antrum ,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I have Roland Cloud too, but I've also just bought a Juno X (arrived today). It's like 1986 all over again, but with less hiss...

I do like the tactile nature of hardware, though.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> I have Roland Cloud too, but I've also just bought a Juno X (arrived today). It's like 1986 all over again, but with less hiss...
> 
> I do like the tactile nature of hardware, though.


Congratulations on adding the Juno X.  

I was checking it out recently, and got some GAS for it. Let's know how you like it on the HW-Synth thread when you get to use it for a while, and maybe post a pic of it in your studio. 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/show-us-the-hw-synths-in-your-studio.130146/


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 15, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Congratulations on adding the Juno X.
> 
> I was checking it out recently, and got some GAS for it. Let's know how you like it on the HW-Synth thread when you get to use it for a while, and maybe post a pic of it in your studio.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/show-us-the-hw-synths-in-your-studio.130146/




The Juno X is being returned for replacement, as the unit they shipped me is clearly not new. However, I must say that for all the hoo-has about it being a VST in a box, it just feels and sounds right under my fingers.

I've just been looking at that thread.....OMFG is the appropriate response to some of those pics....


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 15, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> I bought a TR-6S for giggles for my birthday a while back.
> 
> It was about £ 280.00 and for what it offers I find it an absolute steal. It's small, runs off batteries, and I can chuck into bag with a set of headphones, and I'm set.
> 
> ...


I have a TR6S too and love it but this thread is giving me gas for a Rytm...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 15, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I have a TR6S too and love it but this thread is giving me gas for a Rytm...


----------



## jkeller51 (Oct 17, 2022)

It’s not on the same level as the others mentioned here, but the korg volca drum is actually surprisingly good. I’ve had mine for about 2 years now, recently started practicing with it more and coming up with some actually great sounds. The string/tube model lets you make surprisingly natural sounding metal percussion sounds, or adds an edge to your snare hits. The pitch LFO can be pushed well into sonic territory allowing you to make some pretty aggressive FM sounds. The fact that each pad has 2 independent layers is crucial for coming up with more complex sounds. I’m still learning little tricks and secrets to get better sounds and rhythms out of it.

Me and my partner bought a digitakt a few weeks ago and still haven’t bothered working it into our system because the korg volca drum keeps delivering.


----------



## Kslovelace (Oct 17, 2022)

jkeller51 said:


> Me and my partner bought a digitakt a few weeks ago and still haven’t bothered working it into our system because the korg volca drum keeps delivering.


You Need To Fix This Immediately!!! You would be amazed how much the electron sequence engine can open up any instrument you hook it up to. Run midi from the digi to the drum. And go wild. Parameter locks pretty much give you the ability to completely alter and morph sounds per step. Just need to know what midi ccs the volca listens to to add into the digi. Then hold a step on the digi, and turn knobs to alter and lock in each step. Amazing!!!! Then you can run the sounds you make back into the digi, slice them up and play them back on the sample tracks freeing you up to rinse and repeat.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi,

Finally my new Precious arrived today !





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

Sorry, it's Elektron, not Electron


----------



## Kslovelace (Oct 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry, it's Elektron, not Electron


Won’t hold it against ya, as great as auto correct is these days.. it can sure make spelling things like names almost impossible at times. I don’t even bother trying to fight it anymore.


----------

